
Site Tests Whether You Can Spot AI-Generated Faces - jonbaer
https://futurism.com/the-byte/site-tests-spot-ai-generated-faces
======
pndy
So far this technology has still flaws and if you know what to look for,
you'll spot the generated image; once these will be eliminated, it won't be
possible to tell the difference.

